# DreamChii Carry Me (bag)



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

no this isn't a carrier bag...but it can carry your dog's or ur items in it  this particular was made for a client already~ let me know what you guys think ^^









closeup and personal








sat down








messenger style


----------



## M.flynn1993 (Sep 10, 2012)

How adorable


----------



## miuccias (Aug 22, 2012)

I love it!


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

thanks guys! :lol:


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Ok, I WANT ONE! But can the shoulder strap be made shorter or adjustable? Also, some side pockets be added? 

Could you make a waist bag in that fabric? 

I just love that fabric!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh yay! yes i can make thw strap shorter as for adjustable ill have to see if i can get the accesory for it. yes i can make pockets as well. thank you for taking an interest  if you have facebook im a click away to talk easier :albino: what do u mean waist bag? like the ones that clip around ur waist with a buckle? or a smaller bag that goes down?


----------

